# RE: No-Cat's & Exhaust Smell



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: No-Cat's & Exhaust Smell*

I have a SLP's LT's & LMI exhaust and no Cats. Seems to smell a little rich from time to time and I am wondering if she is truly running rich, or it's beacuse there are not Cats. filtering out the fumes? Any thoughts or advice would be most helpful. Maybe she just needs a re-tune?..:confused

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i have the slp and highflow cats. and it smells rich to me. i got the diablo tune by slp and did the 455 tune wich turns off the o2 sensors. that helped a bit. i think maybe i'll get a dyno tune soon


----------



## Toyz (Apr 14, 2008)

Yup, im running catless and have been for a few months. Definitely smells pig rich, but i think that is just from the cats no longer filtering the fumes. I was dyno tuned before the cats were removed and hope to get re-tuned next month. But i am expecting not to be running much richer then before.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Toyz - Glad to hear I am not the only one with a stinky Goat...:cheers



Toyz said:


> Yup, im running catless and have been for a few months. Definitely smells pig rich, but i think that is just from the cats no longer filtering the fumes. I was dyno tuned before the cats were removed and hope to get re-tuned next month. But i am expecting not to be running much richer then before.


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok fellows.... i have to ask. How loud is it really? I have resonators and SF h0pipe and going to order catless longtubes this weekend. I think i can deal with the smell, but are we talkin cant hear music in the car, or set off car alarms revving nxt to cars ( which would be bada**). But what are we sounding like here?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Blow your ass out loud!!! Anything more than a 1/2 hour in the car and your ear's ring. On the freeway the drone is over the top, the stero will help if it's at 63... I like the sound, but I am not in my Goat all that long at any given time. Alarms get set-off and folks are always turning to look at the bully coming down the road...This has been my experience-FYI...:cheers BTW I also have a semi radical cam so that makes it all the more rude...
The best system I think, forking mind-blowing. I love SLP stuff, loud in your face FO LT's!!!



Gertythadirtygoat said:


> Ok fellows.... i have to ask. How loud is it really? I have resonators and SF h0pipe and going to order catless longtubes this weekend. I think i can deal with the smell, but are we talkin cant hear music in the car, or set off car alarms revving nxt to cars ( which would be bada**). But what are we sounding like here?


----------



## Toyz (Apr 14, 2008)

Stock cam, no cats, straight pipe back to 2 Thrush Glass packs! It gets loudy after 2500-3000 rpms. 75mph in 6 gear, the radio covers it up nicely. This will give you an idea.
Click here I wouldnt change it for the world!! Now when i do a cam and headers, this may change.. :willy:
Kyle


Gertythadirtygoat said:


> Ok fellows.... i have to ask. How loud is it really? I have resonators and SF h0pipe and going to order catless longtubes this weekend. I think i can deal with the smell, but are we talkin cant hear music in the car, or set off car alarms revving nxt to cars ( which would be bada**). But what are we sounding like here?


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

What did you expect it to smell like cherries with no cats? Srsly.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for chiming in, that was helpful...




05_GTO said:


> What did you expect it to smell like cherries with no cats? Srsly.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

*how to turn check engine light off , cause no cats?*

I have to reprogram my goat , and was wondering how i go about keeping the check engine light off cause i dont have any cats? It has Kooks long tubes , with the dumps and full exhaust. Any help would be appreciated
aaron


----------



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Thanks Toyz - Glad to hear I am not the only one with a stinky Goat...:cheers


Does it stink in the cockpit like an old antique car? Thinking about cat removal but I don't want a stinky cockpit.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

6.0goat said:


> Does it stink in the cockpit like an old antique car? Thinking about cat removal but I don't want a stinky cockpit.


Nope, the Int. is clean as can be, no odors at all. Outside the car you will smell some un-burnt fuel...


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

aarons1k said:


> I have to reprogram my goat , and was wondering how i go about keeping the check engine light off cause i dont have any cats? It has Kooks long tubes , with the dumps and full exhaust. Any help would be appreciated
> aaron


speak to your tuner they can turn the check engine light off
its a common problem when you fit long tube headers as you have to move the o2 sensors that is what sets the check engine light off


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

okay it is going into speed inc in IL on Aug. 6th


----------

